# Marmos Muster in Illustrator



## Blackcan (11. August 2011)

Moin ich versuch in Illustrator iwie so ein Marmor muster hinzubekommen
http://www.gibson.com/press/custom/...ibbons-PearlyGates-Aged-Finish-Shot-Press.jpg
Da an diesem langen Griffbrett zwischen den Bünden sind ja manchmal solche Trapez ähnlichen Plättchen und die haben so ein Muster und dies würde ich gern nachmachen, hat dazu einer eine Idee?
Vielen dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## smileyml (12. August 2011)

Vielleicht eignet sich als Ausgang ein fertiger Grafikstil - unter Strukturen scheint dort "Plastik" schon ganz gut zu sein und muss dann eventuell nur noch in den Farben angepasst werden.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Blackcan (12. August 2011)

Ich habs schon^^ hab diese platte kopiert und bissl mitn strudel und so gespielt die Gitarre ist übrigens fertig: (3. Illustration)
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/lespaultfq7w4sh1r.png


----------

